# article:Canadian helos sent to Haiti suffered from mech. problems, lack of parts



## CougarKing (23 May 2011)

link



> *Canadian helicopters sent to Haiti had mechanical problems, lack of parts*
> By Alison Auld, The Canadian Press | The Canadian Press – 46 minutes ago
> 
> Canadian aircraft sent to Haiti to help in the aftermath of last year's devastating earthquake suffered mechanical problems that left some sitting idle for days as they awaited replacement parts, according to military reports.
> ...


----------



## jacob_ns (26 May 2011)

The old venerable Sea King (and her air detachment on the Atha-B!) once again prove that the old girl is much more capable than people give her credit.


----------



## beenthere (31 May 2011)

What I see just a bunch of excerpts from documents concerning the deployment that have been selected to create an article that gives the impression that the unit was plagued with problems. No doubt they had problems but for the most part they appear to be typical maintenance issues that would have came up in flying operations back in Canada or on deployment.

There were obviously problems with getting spare parts delivered but that's  a separate issue.

Using one aircraft as a "rob" aircraft is pretty much a standard operating procedure as the only alternative would be to send at least one of each of the thousands of parts that make up a helicopter as spares.


----------

